# MooseMeadow Shetlands



## Birchcrestminis

I love the shetlands Moose Meadow Ponies is producing in Waldoboro Maine.

Wondering if any forum members have ponies with Moose Meadow lines.

We have one, Birchcrest Bentley, a three year old stallion. I owned his mother, Wa -Fulls

Bennies Lady, and bred her to Moose Meadow Model Te. Model Te is a son of Knights To A Te, and a full brother to Moose Meadow Te-Bone owned by AG stables.

Would love to see pictures!

Cathy


----------



## wantminimore

I had a Moose Meadow pony quite a few years ago, sold him to someone in MA. I don't have any ponies now. I live about 1/2 from them.

Leslie


----------



## SweetOpal

Yes I have a mare that is out of Moose Meadows Miss Missouri Her name is Fancy Ribbons FMF


----------



## Birchcrestminis

Love that mare FMF!

My colts mother was foundation bred, so hes

not quite as fancy a stepper. He does have a

nice trot though. Hes been longlined, hope to

get him hooked this summer.

Cathy


----------



## Lewella

I don't have anything from Moose Meadows but their herd is primarily stock from Jim Knight and I do have several ponies from Jim Knight's breeding.


----------



## Boinky

Cathy,

My ASPR boy is half brother to yours. The big movement comes from Model Te



.. that boy has huge movement! I'd love to hitch Model Te up and take that boy for a spin! lol Mon te (my boy) does as well but he has a Hackney dam so that obviously helps with the huge movement! Your guys head looks very similar to Mon te

These photo's of my boy were taken by the lashes just before i bought him. they are on their "sold" page.


----------



## Lewella

Holy cow - the War Whoop sabino really came out in that one Boinky! I see he's registered as a silver bay....he's really a bay sabino! No way with a black and a bay behind his daddy and a Hackney as his momma he can be any kind of silver.



Sabino from the Royal Lee line (which is where War Whoop got his) does a great job of messing with mane and tail color.


----------



## Boinky

yeah i figured he wasn't truly a silver bay..although i could see where it would appear as such! I figured Hackneys do not have silver.. and dad (who i've personally seen) certainly didn't have it...so couldn't be silver and had to be sabino. Honestly this boy has the most homely head, although it does grow on you as more cute after you've been around him for a while.... but put a bridle with blinders on and i figure that hides a whole lot of flaws..LOL he has HUGE natural movement.

I know they had several others there a few times i was down there that were very "roaned" out like him as well so it runs pretty rampant in that line apparently!

I've never shod him and he breaks almost level (or so i've been told since i'm the one always driving him). His downfall though is that he has locking stiffles and one testicle! I talked to my vet and he said he'd do surgery on his stiffles for really cheap (especially for this area!) but the gelding would be like $1500.. so he'll probably just stay a non-breeding stallion..LOL He's mild mannered anyways for the most part so as long as he's not a bad boy i don't care if he's a stallion or not.

I'm not quite certain where the locking stiffles have come from I haven't heard anyone else having a problem with them from the Moose Meadow lines.


----------



## txminipinto

My favorite mare is Moose Meadow bred on her sire's side (Moose Meadow Sereni Te by Knights To A Te)






Country Star Rosie Flores


----------



## Lewella

Boinky said:


> I know they had several others there a few times i was down there that were very "roaned" out like him as well so it runs pretty rampant in that line apparently!


Oh yes! The vast majority of maximum white sabino Shetlands can be traced directly back to Royal Lee. Most Classics/Foundaitons are by way of Royal Red Viking or Royal Roan Pansy. The Moderns generally go to War Whoop - a Royal Lee grandson. My sabino Modern stallion in my avatar is a War Whoop grandson.







> His downfall though is that he has locking stiffles and one testicle! I talked to my vet and he said he'd do surgery on his stiffles for really cheap (especially for this area!) but the gelding would be like $1500.. so he'll probably just stay a non-breeding stallion..LOL He's mild mannered anyways for the most part so as long as he's not a bad boy i don't care if he's a stallion or not. I'm not quite certain where the locking stiffles have come from I haven't heard anyone else having a problem with them from the Moose Meadow lines.


Yikes! No, haven't heard of either of those problems on the Shetland side of the family. Some vets believe that the retained testicle comes from the dam side. Might be interesting to know more about his Hackney dam's family.

And now you have me wanting to see a head shot of him with and without harness! LOL It can't be that homely!


----------



## Boinky

Ohh trust me..it IS quite homely.. i remember thinking YUCK when i first saw his head..lol From what i can see of it cathys stallions head is similar but nicer looking. His head looks more like model Te's and monte has a bit of the more gaunt hackney head going on. the rest of him is nice and his big movement was the draw for me. but the head is just so danged homely it's cute once it grows on you! lol i'll see if ic an get any photo's of him. I need to get some so i can send in his reg. papers anyhow.


----------



## Birchcrestminis

Hi Hillary,

I didn't know you had bought Monty.

Hard to believe he can move like that and

have stiffle problems. I've never heard of any other

Moose Meadow bred ponies with that problem. His head

doesn't look homely in the pictures. I've never thought

of my Ben's head as ugly, he has a beautiful big eye and

little tippy ears.

Love the sabino color! Moose Meadow has a pretty sabino

To A Te daughter that I wouldn't mind having - Camamil Te.


----------



## Boinky

sorry i didn't mean to imply your boy had an ugly head. Infact i really like him. I e-mailed you I think when i you had him advertised. they do have some similar charcateristics (like i said before that looks like model Te's) ...monte's really IS homely though..LOL I've had him for over a year or so now. He was so wild when i got him it took months just to be able to do do much with him without him thinking i was going to eat him alive. once he came around he came around fast. I started driving him early last spring..just hooked him up and went with minimal other work..surprisingly enough he didn't kill me! lol he's fun to drive though. i'm thinking i might try showing him at Skowhegan this summer..we'll see though.


----------



## Boinky

sorry i didn't mean to imply your boy had an ugly head. Infact i really like him. I e-mailed you I think when i you had him advertised. they do have some similar charcateristics (like i said before that looks like model Te's) ...monte's really IS homely though..LOL I've had him for over a year or so now. He was so wild when i got him it took months just to be able to do do much with him without him thinking i was going to eat him alive. once he came around he came around fast. I started driving him early last spring..just hooked him up and went with minimal other work..surprisingly enough he didn't kill me! lol he's fun to drive though. i'm thinking i might try showing him at Skowhegan this summer..we'll see though.


----------



## Sharron

We at Sharrway also have a Moose Meadow bred mare...she is by Moose Meadow Te-Bone, out of AG's Cameo. We bred her Pour the Wine our stallion from Cathy Harris. I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for her to foal...She is due in March...everyone think PINK please.

Missy is a lovely mare with a good disposition, and easily worked with.

Add Miss Print to your list of Moose Meadow horses.

Sharron


----------



## Birchcrestminis

Sharon,

Hope you get just what your wishing for!





And post pictures when SHE arrives.

Cathy


----------



## Pheasant Run

I thought I would jump into the conversation with my Moose Meadow ponies as I have several. I have two mares out of the great Miss America mare. Miss Congeniality - bred to Swan's Fair Victory and Celebrity Girl who is currently open. (I have her filly for sale out of Michigan's Zoro). I also have Hello Dolly who is out of Model Te and AGS She's A Doll - Dolly is in foal to Te-Bone. Lastly, I have 3 colts and a filly from Te-Bone '07 and am expecting 5 colts out of Te-Bone this year, '08.

www.pheasantrunponyfarm.com

Mike


----------



## Birchcrestminis

What a fantastic group of shetlands you have!

I'm familiar with all your MooseMeadow ponies.

I miss seeing Celebrity Girl, she was one of my favorites.

Now that I'm aware of your website, I'll be checking it

out frequently. Can't wait to see the new Te-bone babies

and Victory's first foals.

Tell Te-Bone his nephew Ben says hi.

Cathy


----------



## Boinky

Ok I got some photo's of Mon-Te.. i don't think they really do justice to how homely his head is..lol but here they are!!


----------



## disneyhorse

Awww Boinky it doesn't look that homely! I bet it looks even better shed out?

I have a yearling colt out of Moose Meadows Miss Missouri, he is a full brother to Jennifer (Sweet Opal)'s mare "Fancy Ribbons FMF."

My colt is such a sweetie pie, I just adore him.

Here is a picture taken by his breeder, Holly Bowers. My colt is named Quake ( "MB's Aftershock") and you can see a little of his dam peeking out behind him. I think she's cute in this picture:






Andrea


----------



## Boinky

Mike,

I just went to your web page..you have that nice little pony stallion that was on the saleboard I was eyeballing! nice looking little guy!

Hillary


----------



## ckmini

Boinky said:


> Mike,
> 
> I just went to your web page..you have that nice little pony stallion that was on the saleboard I was eyeballing! nice looking little guy!
> 
> Hillary


I liked him too, but his son listed for sale "golden ticket"




wow I would love to have him in my barn!


----------



## Boinky

He is a cute perky little guy isn't he! nice upright neck!


----------



## Pheasant Run

Boinky said:


> He is a cute perky little guy isn't he! nice upright neck!


They are for sale.... Make me an offer as my wife says several have to go. The gray colt finished 3rd in the modern pleasure open class at Congress and his 1/2 sister was the modern pleasure runner up as a yearling. He was actually born palomino, has does that happen....? Anyway, he will be sold very reasonably if you are interested.

Mike


----------



## Boinky

Hi mike,

Unless i'm missing something neither of the parents appeared to be grey (i'm assuming the mare in the picture with the colt is the dam). If that is the case the foal cannot be "grey". She doesn't appear to be silver either and the sire doesn't look like he is..he looks like a chocolate pali in that photo of him. has he changed colors since then?


----------



## Pheasant Run

Boinky said:


> Hi mike,
> 
> Unless i'm missing something neither of the parents appeared to be grey (i'm assuming the mare in the picture with the colt is the dam). If that is the case the foal cannot be "grey". She doesn't appear to be silver either and the sire doesn't look like he is..he looks like a chocolate pali in that photo of him. has he changed colors since then?


Dam is a buckskin pinto and sire is liver chestnut. I don't know what he is... He looks gray with a stark white mane and tail. His winter fur is gray but there looks to be a little gold in in there too. Strangest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Boinky

he probably just has heavy sabino. Which is white ticking (like my boy above) and it can vary from just minimal white hairs to a lot that can turn the horse mostly all white. As you can see my boys tail is all white and his mane is pretty white. you have to remember that he's a palimino which should have a white mane anyways. My guess is sabino but i'm not the best at colors. I just know that at least one parent must be grey to get a true "grey" offspring.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond

Hi All: I have always loved the Moose Meadow ponies. Rebecca can tell you that I whined and pleaded and begged for her to sell me To-A Te for years before I realized it wasn't ever gonna happen. We bought a Moose Meadow daughter several years ago. Moose Meadow Te-for-Two and like several of the Te offspring, her head is not her best feature . But man, can that mare trot. Bred her twice, want to again, but haven't gotten around to it. I think there may be a picture of her on our website, but I honestly don't remember. This summer, when everyone is shed out, plan to take tons of pictures and update the site, so she'll get there eventually. She's definitely a Classic, but that trot is .... awesome. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## ckmini

They are for sale.... Make me an offer as my wife says several have to go. The gray colt finished 3rd in the modern pleasure open class at Congress and his 1/2 sister was the modern pleasure runner up as a yearling. He was actually born palomino, has does that happen....? Anyway, he will be sold very reasonably if you are interested.

I would love to ad another pony, but alas I am a very broke college student OH!


----------



## Boinky

lol i'd love to have that stallion but alas.. i'm poor too! lol they both sure are handsome critters!


----------



## crponies

Everybody has such pretty ponies!



On the gray/palomino colt in question, it is possible for him to be silver black/dapple and that is what he looks to me. They can go through that stage of looking more palomino. How is it possible? Well, if sire is chestnut he can be carrying the silver gene and not showing it since he is red based not black based. The dam contributed her gene making the colt black based and the sire contributed the silver gene and there you have it, a silver black colt.


----------



## Boinky

opps i missed that the stallion was a "liver chestnut" he looked bay in the photo's at a glance. your right it could go through him


----------



## Treciah

It was interesting to see all the moose meadow info, my first pony was also a daughter of Moose Meadow Miss Missouri and I bought her after looking at all of the pretty ponies on the Moose Meadow site, she is expecting her first foal this spring, then of course added Miss Missouri who is a special lady here, and just love her babies that Jennifer and Andrea have too! Have 2 other ponies with Moose Meadow breeding, the one filly is plainer headed but then her dam who is not Moose Meadow breeding was also. Thanks for sharing the photos of your ponies!!!


----------



## Pheasant Run

As most of you know the core of their breeding was the mares they got from the Knight's sale. Arguably some of the best mares in the country. Miss America was one of those mares. I am very fortunate to own two mares out of Miss America and Knight's To A Te. I have to reduce my herd because I don't have time to keep up and have decided to sell Celebrity Girl. I called Rebecca to see if she wants her back and if she does not, she will be for sale. She is as good of a mare that you will find around. If anyone has an interest, send me an e-mail and I will discuss further.

Mike


----------

